# paper hanging



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

i understand that paper hanging in all forms is bad. but why are apbt fanciers so quick to blame paper hanging on the bully world. as if it doesnt happen in the ukc, adba, aadr, or any established pitbull registries. many upon many fabled gamedogs are rumored to have false papers. just as its rumored as to what was mixed in the bully's.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think its because the paper hanging done with bullys is becasue they are throwing in diff breeds, when APBT's have hung papers there is no other dog breeds being used just a false pedigree


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i think its because the paper hanging is dont with bullys its becasue they are throwing in diff breeds, when APBT;s have hung papers there is no other dog breeds being used just a false pedigree


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i think its because the paper hanging is dont with bullys its becasue they are throwing in diff breeds, when APBT;s have hung papers there is no other dog breeds being used just a false pedigree


:goodpost::goodpost::woof::clap:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

paper hanging is everywhere.. as much as it sucks, its still gonna happen


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

wheezie said:


> i think its because the paper hanging is dont with bullys its becasue they are throwing in diff breeds, when APBT;s have hung papers there is no other dog breeds being used just a false pedigree


Wheezie you win the GREAT POST AWARD .... :clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Good point Wheezie, although I've heard a bunch of rumors that some proven dogs had other things behind them that you'd never imagine. In that case what would it matter if the dog can do the job, he is a pit bull, right? The bully bred dogs came along at the same time that the pet bull population exploded and only added to the millions of dogs out there misrepresenting what the APBT actually is. How many bully breeders have had their yards raided lately compared to gamebred dog breeders? Ever see a good representative of the APBT breed on the news? I haven't. That's what does it for me. Honest dogs are eliminated for the actions of pet quality dogs and mixed bred dogs just riding the name. Kinda disrespectful ain't it?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Good point Wheezie, although I've heard a bunch of rumors that some proven dogs had other things behind them that you'd never imagine. In that case what would it matter if the dog can do the job, he is a pit bull, right? The bully bred dogs came along at the same time that the pet bull population exploded and only added to the millions of dogs out there misrepresenting what the APBT actually is. How many bully breeders have had their yards raided lately compared to gamebred dog breeders? Ever see a good representative of the APBT breed on the news? I haven't. That's what does it for me. Honest dogs are eliminated for the actions of pet quality dogs and mixed bred dogs just riding the name. Kinda disrespectful ain't it?


:clap: Very good post!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i think its because the paper hanging done with bullys is becasue they are throwing in diff breeds, when APBT's have hung papers there is no other dog breeds being used just a false pedigree


:goodpost::goodpost::clap::clap:



buzhunter said:


> Good point Wheezie, although I've heard a bunch of rumors that some proven dogs had other things behind them that you'd never imagine. In that case what would it matter if the dog can do the job, he is a pit bull, right? The bully bred dogs came along at the same time that the pet bull population exploded and only added to the millions of dogs out there misrepresenting what the APBT actually is. How many bully breeders have had their yards raided lately compared to gamebred dog breeders? Ever see a good representative of the APBT breed on the news? I haven't. That's what does it for me. Honest dogs are eliminated for the actions of pet quality dogs and mixed bred dogs just riding the name. Kinda disrespectful ain't it?


:clap::clap::goodpost:

I think it would be hilarious for people to see that APBTs are 45lbs and under generally. They would be like ahh.. that little thing?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Good point Wheezie, although I've heard a bunch of rumors that some proven dogs had other things behind them that you'd never imagine. In that case what would it matter if the dog can do the job, he is a pit bull, right? The bully bred dogs came along at the same time that the pet bull population exploded and only added to the millions of dogs out there misrepresenting what the APBT actually is. How many bully breeders have had their yards raided lately compared to gamebred dog breeders? Ever see a good representative of the APBT breed on the news? I haven't. That's what does it for me. Honest dogs are eliminated for the actions of pet quality dogs and mixed bred dogs just riding the name. Kinda disrespectful ain't it?


C'mon...now i've heard it all...sounds like your just pawning all the bad off on everyone else...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, I call it like I see it. You got a better theory?


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

As far as the American Bully being confused with the APBT being a bad thing...thats fine that is your opinion. The American Bully is making huge strides and I believe if someone looks at an AB and believes it is an APBT (which is where they came from anyways)...it will only improve the image of the APBT in there mind. For example Animal Planet was present at the ABKC nationals and it will be aired...this will show people how we are doing something positive with these dogs and that they are great animals who can be socialized and are not just about fighting which was spotlighted on a recent Dog Fighting Documentary where I saw a ton of gamebred dogs...wow now that is a great representation for the public eye to see huh...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's not about whether or not bully bred dogs are good dogs. I like a lot of them but the topic was about why hanging pit bull papers on a mixed breed dog is looked down upon. No doubt there are some nice bullies out there. Some working fools too BUT they're no more pit bull than a poodle is. That's where pit bull people take exception to the paper hanging.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> It's not about whether or not bully bred dogs are good dogs. I like a lot of them but the topic was about why hanging pit bull papers on a mixed breed dog is looked down upon. No doubt there are some nice bullies out there. Some working fools too BUT they're no more pit bull than a poodle is. That's where pit bull people take exception to the paper hanging.


I may have misread some of you post Buz...I know it's nothing personal...but to say they are no more pit bull than a poodle...is a bit of a stretch...lol


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Haha! Ya, you're right. "pit bull" to me is a game bred dog. Everything else is a stretch lol.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

RPBK806 said:


> For example Animal Planet was present at the ABKC nationals and it will be aired...*this will show people how we are doing something positive with these dogs and that they are great animals who can be socialized and are not just about fighting* which was spotlighted on a recent Dog Fighting Documentary where I saw a ton of gamebred dogs...wow now that is a great representation for the public eye to see huh...


Good point but this will cause people to have mis-representation of what a acutal pitbull is. "Uneducated" people see bullies around dogs off leash and people think they can leave their APBT off leash. Which could lead to problems. "Uneducated" people see Bullies at these shows and think that is what pitbulls are suppose to look like which causes even more confusion.

As for the DogFighting part of your post; that show just showed how the laws of 70's against dog fighting back fired in the governments face.

As for the OP I like weezie's post.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> Good point Wheezie, although I've heard a bunch of rumors that some proven dogs had other things behind them that you'd never imagine. In that case what would it matter if the dog can do the job, he is a pit bull, right? The bully bred dogs came along at the same time that the pet bull population exploded and only added to the millions of dogs out there misrepresenting what the APBT actually is. How many bully breeders have had their yards raided lately compared to gamebred dog breeders? Ever see a good representative of the APBT breed on the news? I haven't. That's what does it for me. Honest dogs are eliminated for the actions of pet quality dogs and mixed bred dogs just riding the name. Kinda disrespectful ain't it?


I recently saw a special on animal planet about dog fighting and, most of the dogs shown in the busts were game bred. So as far as this post goes I see a lot of game bread dogs out there doing the APBT a lot of bad as well. I don't think it is good for us to bicker about wich dog is worst for the breed. Because at the end of the day it's people who don't deserve either dogdoing the most harm.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

RPBK806 said:


> The American Bully is making huge strides and I believe if someone looks at an AB and believes it is an APBT (which is where they came from anyways)...it will only improve the image of the APBT in there mind.


That's subjective, really. There is a huge "image" tied to the bully as there is with the APBT, and that image frequently involves semi-nude women, 22" rimzzzz, bling, 4" spiked collars, etc. Not that there is anything inherently wrong with any of that, but it does not appeal widely among the upper crust of our society. So in order to improve the image of the APBT, the AmBully first needs to improve its own image.

As far as the AmBully making huge strides, in which direction? I will agree that they are making huge strides in sheer population numbers. But do you feel that the number of breeders actively showing and health-testing their dogs is proportionate? The APBT is pathetic in terms of breeders actually doing right by it, and from what I've seen, the AmBully is even worse. Lots of people drawn in by the money and the image.

This isn't me bully-hating. This is me debating the merit and improvement that the AmBully brings to the APBT.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Good point but this will cause people to have mis-representation of what a acutal pitbull is. "Uneducated" people see bullies around dogs off leash and people think they can leave their APBT off leash. Which could lead to problems. "Uneducated" people see Bullies at these shows and think that is what pitbulls are suppose to look like which causes even more confusion.
> 
> As for the DogFighting part of your post; that show just showed how the laws of 70's against dog fighting back fired in the governments face.
> 
> As for the OP I like weezie's post.


Heyyy, good post! I ain't one to argue...i sit on both sides of the fence!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> That's subjective, really. There is a huge "image" tied to the bully as there is with the APBT, and that image frequently involves semi-nude women, 22" rimzzzz, bling, 4" spiked collars, etc. Not that there is anything inherently wrong with any of that, but it does not appeal widely among the upper crust of our society. So in order to improve the image of the APBT, the AmBully first needs to improve its own image.
> 
> As far as the AmBully making huge strides, in which direction? I will agree that they are making huge strides in sheer population numbers. But do you feel that the number of breeders actively showing and health-testing their dogs is proportionate? The APBT is pathetic in terms of breeders actually doing right by it, and from what I've seen, the AmBully is even worse. Lots of people drawn in by the money and the image.
> 
> This isn't me bully-hating. This is me debating the merit and improvement that the AmBully brings to the APBT.


Either way...I love reading your posts! I am far from a know it all...I am more like a sponge...and I love taking in thoughts of a well rounded individual!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> I recently saw a special on animal planet about dog fighting and, most of the dogs shown in the busts were game bred. So as far as this post goes I see a lot of game bread dogs out there doing the APBT a lot of bad as well. I don't think it is good for us to bicker about wich dog is worst for the breed. Because at the end of the day it's people who don't deserve either dogdoing the most harm.


You don't see a lot of game bred dogs out there doing anything. You may catch some somebody's old confiscated tapes or some undercover footage but you don't see a lot. Not compared to the daily pit bull headlines that JQP sees on the news every night. Huge difference.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> That's subjective, really. There is a huge "image" tied to the bully as there is with the APBT, and that image frequently involves semi-nude women, 22" rimzzzz, bling, 4" spiked collars, etc. Not that there is anything inherently wrong with any of that, but it does not appeal widely among the upper crust of our society. So in order to improve the image of the APBT, the AmBully first needs to improve its own image.
> 
> As far as the AmBully making huge strides, in which direction? I will agree that they are making huge strides in sheer population numbers. But do you feel that the number of breeders actively showing and health-testing their dogs is proportionate? The APBT is pathetic in terms of breeders actually doing right by it, and from what I've seen, the AmBully is even worse. Lots of people drawn in by the money and the image.
> 
> This isn't me bully-hating. This is me debating the merit and improvement that the AmBully brings to the APBT.


Excellent post by the way.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Buz brings up a good point. I like to see the gamebred dogs doing things like SAR, working sports, etc. But I think a lot of people involved with them are afraid to draw too much attention to themselves, sometimes with good reason. I guess when it comes down to it, we all need to start bringing our A game, not just one faction of us.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah.. also how often do you read in the news about a "real apbt" attack... "45lb pit bull attacks and mauls old lady"..... The real APBT is not the source of the problems... it's all the byb dogs out there.


----------

